# Gastric Bypass As Diagnosis



## MsMaddy (Mar 21, 2008)

I Work For Family Practice And I Have Come Across Where Our Dr's 
Are Using  " Gastric Bypass "  As A Diagnosis For Visit. I Do Think That's Right.  Because It Is Only A Procedure. Does Anyone Know
If It Can Be Used As A Dx.  If So, What Is The Diagnosis Code?  I Couldn't Find It In Icd-9 Any Where Even Under History.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 21, 2008)

Did the pt already have the gastric bypass, or is the physician recommending it, if the pt already had the procedure the dx code your looking for is located under "status post"...

codes out to v45.86.







madlen said:


> I Work For Family Practice And I Have Come Across Where Our Dr's
> Are Using  " Gastric Bypass "  As A Diagnosis For Visit. I Do Think That's Right.  Because It Is Only A Procedure. Does Anyone Know
> If It Can Be Used As A Dx.  If So, What Is The Diagnosis Code?  I Couldn't Find It In Icd-9 Any Where Even Under History.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 22, 2008)

There are diagnosis codes for postprocedural status

V45.8- Other postprocedural status:
  V45.86Bariatric surgery status
    Gastric banding status
    Gastric bypass status for obesity
    Obesity surgery status


I think these are suppose to be secondary dx codes only, please refer to your ICD-9 manual, I do not have mine with me. I found this code on 

http://www.icd9data.com/

Hope this helps


----------



## MsMaddy (Mar 24, 2008)

*Thank You*



rthames052006 said:


> Did the pt already have the gastric bypass, or is the physician recommending it, if the pt already had the procedure the dx code your looking for is located under "status post"...
> 
> codes out to v45.86.



THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPONSE! THE PT DID HAVE THE BYPASS IN FEBRUARY.


----------

